
Don't Use VPN Services - decentralizer
https://gist.github.com/joepie91/5a9909939e6ce7d09e29
======
bouncing
No, just no.

First of all, however much you do or don't trust your VPN provider, it's
almost certainly a million times more trustworthy than
Comcast/CenturyLink/Verizon/whatever. Most consumers have one or perhaps two
broadband providers, but there are countless VPN providers and many,
especially the ones you pay an honest rate, have a far more honest business
model than your ISP.

Second, the security threats of your local wifi network and the backend your
VPN connects to are not the same. They both have threats, but very different
ones and the trade-offs are not equal.

It's probably worth saying you should only use a VPN from a reputable company
that derives income only from its paying users. It's true that they don't
provide you total anonymity, but that was never the point.

Most of all, if you want network neutrality, use a VPN. Then all your traffic
over your ISP is the same and they can't do any deep packet inspection.

------
octosphere
A VPN should only be ever used to:

1.) Route traffic over hostile connections like shady Starbucks wifi etc

2.) Spoof your geolocation to route around censorship imposed by an ISP. e.g:
my residential IP wont allow me to connect to _thepiratebay.org_

And that's it. Many VPN services suggest you should use them for privacy, but
remember $5.00 per month is enough to pay for a lawyer's cup of coffee and not
his/her legal fees

